# Accessories Shop Germany



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

We struggle here in Spain to get MH equipment etc and as we are travelling thru Germany to Denark next year wondered if anyone knows of good accessory shop/dealer etc around Koln, Koblnz, Trier. Would like to have skirt made for MH and change some of the white trim to dark grey (like the Hymr Gold Edition). thnk Karen


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Karen,

my favourite accessory shop in Germany is Pieper-Freizeit, Sandstrasse 14, in Gladbeck. Which is about 90 km north of Köln, so quite en-route if going towards Denmark.

Another big one, especially popular with MH self-builders, is Reimo-Pan, Josef-Baumann-Strasse 16, in Bochum. Might require a slight detour.

And then there is certainly at least one branch of the 
Fritz Berger franchise on your way.

Hope that helps!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks Boff - Great info! You know we can't get anything over here - wanted something that I saw in UK online (don't ship to Spain) and ended up getting it in Morocco!

Thanks again for info and will contact them and hopefully pre order before we get there.

K


----------

